
A Consumer’s Security Vulnerabilities in Open Source Software - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/security-vulnerabilities-in-open-source-software-f465687119aa
======
eesmith
I didn't see any concerns about open source software which weren't equally
true of non-open source software.

(And some parts weren't true. There's a huge amount of open source software
which isn't widely deployed.)

